# Side-scan sonar pics: Russian Freighter



## WhackUmStackUm

More practice pics. They get a little bigger when you click on them.


----------



## oxbeast1210

amazing thanks for sharing!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Smarty

Great pics :thumbsup:
I always wondered what that sucker looked like. Was my favorite place to fish back when I had my old Ranger. Never lost my anchor but sure came close many times. Hopefully it'll still be there if I ever get a chance to buy another boat to fish the gulf.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Those are the best yet. Must be loving the new fish. Nice work.


----------



## Boondocks

What unit were those taken with? Those are awesome


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

flappininthebreeze said:


> Those are the best yet. Must be loving the new fish. Nice work.


Thanks. The new fish is a bit of a bear to manage. It is five feet long and weights 35 pounds. The cable is permanently attached and is about another 35 pounds. I'm getting a good workout!


----------



## oxbeast1210

it is a beast! sweet images though.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## sealark

Looks good those pictures are as good as a Cline Sidescan can do. Tech knowledge has really advanced. I'll bet that 5 foot tow fish wasen't cheap. If you look close you can even see some big Amberjack.


----------



## danieljames84

That is amazing! 
Smarty, I have totally lost an anchor there haha


----------



## fishsleepeat

What did you take those pics with?


----------



## Captdroot

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks. The new fish is a bit of a bear to manage. It is five feet long and weights 35 pounds. The cable is permanently attached and is about another 35 pounds. I'm getting a good workout!


Getting closer to some secrets. Thanks for the info. I'll wait for the next post and you keep up the good work........ good luck and stay safe. I believe I told you about my friend that dove professionally. He died in 1989...... from the bends.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Captdroot said:


> Getting closer to some secrets. Thanks for the info. I'll wait for the next post and keep up the good work........ good luck and stay safe. I believe I told you about my friend that dove professionally. He died in 1989...... from the bends.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

One of my favorite side-scan projects.


----------



## Naby

Awesome. What are the three large objects? Boilers?


----------



## ashcreek

Whackum have you ever been out to the cat paw? That would be an awesome project for your technology...

I have fished it and know some other folks have done very well out there. PM me if you don't have the numbers. I also have some bottom cartography someone emailed me a long time ago I can send you to compare yours vs there's...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

ashcreek said:


> Whackum have you ever been out to the cat paw? That would be an awesome project for your technology...


Not yet. It is a bit farther than I normally travel. There are some similar structures closer that to Pensacola I have been diving.

Thanks for the offer of numbers. I do have numbers for the structure in that area.


----------



## Sailorboy

wow... that amazing.... do you have a scale and or a line of direction?
thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Sailorboy said:


> wow... that amazing.... do you have a scale and or a line of direction?
> thanks


This page has some history info and the length.

If I remember correctly, the wreck faces west-southwest.


----------



## X-Shark

Can you post some pix's of the equipment?


----------



## Atwood

I notice the shadows on the side facing the viewer. Are those true shadows or a result of the technology? And in your dive experience do the shadows seem to effect fish location?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DAWGONIT

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thebasskidd

Cool picks


----------

